# Wives who hunt



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

This is a question out of pure curiosity. Do any of you guys have wives that go out hunting with you? (To be fair, I probably should ask if any of you gals out there bring your husbands out hunting with you!)

Back when I was younger, I used to take mine out once in a while. We'd go out for sharpies, so the walking wasn't too bad.... shelter belts, fence lines etc.... She didn't, and doesn't shoot, to this day, but she would go along because she enjoyed the walking and the great outdoors. The only thing she didn't like was when I asked her to put a bagged bird into the back of my hunting vest. That kind of turned her off. All in all she was a pretty good sport. She couldn't flush, or find, a rooster quite as nicely as my current partner Casey, my trusty golden, but she was a pretty good partner nontheless. 

The reason I got thinking about this is that there is a guy I know who hunts with his wife and they make trips around the country hunting. Geese on Chesapeake Bay, pheasants in SD, ducks in ND etc.... She shoots and cleans birds, the whole nine yards. I am just wondering if this is more common than I thought. I don't see too many spouses in the field myself.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My g/f, very soon fiance', is a very sensitive person and doesn't really like hunting. To her, it is ok if I do it because of the out-of-sight-out-of-mind theory. She doesn't like seeing animals being killed and I can respect that. But, I almost have her convinced to come with Remmi and I one time out in the field because she loves OUR dog so much. I really hope I can get her to come with because I think she would enjoy the outdoors.......and I think she could get used to seeing birds shot. Now deer on the other hand...........NO WAY IN H*LL is the response I would get!

I'll let you know if I ever can convince her! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My mom used to hunt every once and a while, but she just got out of it. She still like to go and record our hunts.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Back when I was a kid, my mom and aunt used to drive ducks and geese for the guys. We hunted in the eastern part of Washington State where the lakes and ponds we hunted were long and narrow, with hills and high ground along both sides. The guys would set up on one end of the lake and the gals would scare the ducks from the other end. The ducks would generally fly right up the "gap" where the guys were hiding. This method provided some great pass shooting and the gals were an important part of the operation.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm Lucky! My wife can throw crankbaits with the best of them! Shoot Roosters, Ducks, & Geese! Doesn't like hunting in the cold though! Now, if I could just get her to clean the house once in awhile! Opps, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Rick, you better watch yourself or you may end up with a Lorena Bobbit on your hands !!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Plus, she may have it mounted! :rollin:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My wife will go out upland hunting once in a while mainly because she likes to watch the dog work, she doesn't carry a gun yet, but she is talking about taking hunters saftey with another friends wife.

WORLDS ARE COLLIDING......help! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

When my wife and I first started dating she hunted with me almost every weekend. Shes a sniper with a 20 guage!  She still goose hunts with me, but only about once a year. But the family pheasant hunt on thanksgiving morning is a long standing tradition. The whole family gets in on that one!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

My wife real enjoys showing me up in the duck/goose blind.. She has really gotten into it the last couple of years.. During early goose hunting this year a pair came right into the deke perfectly.. I pulled up and emptied my 12 gauge.. Totally missed.. She pulls up when the birds are on their way out with her 20 gauge and drops both of them at 30 yards with two shots.. Now I can't keep her from not going.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

drjongy said:


> My wife will go out upland hunting once in a while mainly because she likes to watch the dog work, she doesn't carry a gun yet, but she is talking about taking hunters saftey with another friends wife.
> 
> WORLDS ARE COLLIDING......help! :lol:


You know, after I wrote this post I started thinking that a lot of guys might go hunting to get away from their wives.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Sometimes this is certainly true, but for the most part having her enjoy hunting a little makes it really easy for me to go basically anytime I want yet.

(I should supplement this statement in saying that I don't have any kids yet...I'm sure this changes everything!)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My mother is one of a kind....









Out deer hunting....








































and out duck and goose hunting.....and people wonder why we call her mothergoose?


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great pictures Maverick! Say, whats your mom doing next weekend anyway? I thought I might see if she wants to go out pheasant hunting.  She looks to be a formidable shot with all the bagged game in the pictures.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Does she operate a short reed?? We might be looking for a new caller this weekend.. J/K :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

She blows a long honker....If any of you guys ever get to see Hustad wedding reception on film, I would jump at the offer. My toast has to be one of the best on film. They show a good close-up of her calling!!! I will leave it at that!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

My wife deer hunts with me and I really enjoy and look forward to this time with her. I may try and get her to start rooster hunting, but then I would have to do more of it and less waterfowling.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm pretty lucky when it comes to this. Both my wife, and my 17 yr. old daughter deer hunt with me. They each harvested their first deer last year. They also love to go with me when I run the dogs after pheasants, still can't get them to carry a gun when they go thou. As far as the duck hunting goes, they really don't under stand why a sain person would get up at 2am to try and shoot a little bird. My 2 year old daughter went goose huting with me this year. She loved it. She helps me clean the ducks, and decoys. She's really into it. I can't hardly get out of the house with out her. Promising her that she could go hunting with daddy was the only way we could get her potty trained. I love it thou. I'd much rather share my outdoor experiances with my family then by myself.


----------



## jtrekhunt (Aug 24, 2004)

My wife grew up deer hunting with her dad after we married she hunted archery deer and gun deer. Now 14 years later and four kids she has given up hnting. Shot a nice 4x4 her last hunt 4 years ago. However, the really important thing is she understands hunting and THANKS TO HER DAD. He died a few years ago and hunting isn't the same for her now. She still makes it a point to come to the farm on opening day of the deer gun season and hear the stories. Take the your daughters hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jtrekhunt, 
One of my best friends takes his daughter hunting and she has harvested 2 nice bucks the past couple of years. He has a great relationship with her. You would never guess that she hunts because she seems like a girly-girl, but she is quite skilled with her .243 !!!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife has been hunting with me for over 20 years, hunting deer, pheasants, ducks, geese, partridge grouse etc. She has killed a deer every year but one for the past 24 years. This year, we both got deer within one hour of the opener and since I had another to get and was continuing to hunt, she took both home, hung them and skinned them. We do our own butchering. For those who have met her, she originally came from a non hunting family in Mass. We usually hunt every weekend from mid September through December.

ps. She also fishes with me all summer and usually does better than me.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

My curiosity has been satisfied! Thanks for all the great posts and pictures. Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Good luck to everyone who is going out to try and shoot a rooster or two!

Remmi.... I will be sure to look for you out hunting in your shirt and tie north of Bismarck this weekend! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Remmi.... I will be sure to look for you out hunting in your shirt and tie north of Bismarck this weekend! :beer:


I am planning on making a stop between Bismarck and Minot later this afternoon! My truck is packed and I have a new pair of coveralls that will be going over the work clothes........unless I can get out of here a little earlier to change!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANd I know what your g/f looks like.....keep her no matter what!!!!!!! :thumb: Whether she hunts or hates hunting!!!!!

:wink: Remmi even knows that !!!!! :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> :wink: Remmi even knows that !!!!! :wink:


Yes I do. Somehow I managed to out-do myself this time! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Everyone always tells me I married "up". Nothing wrong with that!!!! :wink:


----------



## H6nry (Aug 17, 2004)

My wife is a dog trainer who teaches hunting dog classes and has trained two (working on three) good labs for me. She doesn't hunt herself but likes to trail behind me as I'm working the dogs. She's learned not to make suggestions to me just after a miss, but later we have a good time talking about how the dogs worked over a few beers.

And I get two North Dakota trips a year, one with her and one on my own. We spent a week in Hettinger in October and had a great time. Had to work for the birds, but it was worth it.

Speaking of trips, I'm heading out to the Oakes area Dec. 10-13. Any advice on finding birds? I just wanted to see that part of the state, so I made a hotel reservation without much research.

Thanks in advance. This is a good forum.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oakes can be tough due to all the leased land there. Contact Curty and stay at his motel, he will help you out with finding unposted stuff where there are plenty of birds, it won't be a turkey shoot but with good dogs you should do fine. Definately talk with Curty here on the board though!!!!


----------

